# Need help coding Modified Radical Mastectomy



## Hopp (Jan 28, 2010)

Please help with the following:  My Doc did a Modified Radical Mastectomy with Sent.lymph node bx x 2
19307 is the CPT code I chose for the Mastectomy; 
however when I went to code the Sent. lymph node bx with the 38500 code I was informed that was bundled
Need to know the correct modifier to use in this case
Any help would be appreciated   TIA
Deb, CPC


----------

